
How Often our Anti-spam Search Toolbar Blocks Sites - epi0Bauqu
http://duckduckgo.com/blog/how-often-our-anti-spam-search-toolbar-blocks-sites.html
======
breck
I don't know if I'll ever use duckduckgo, but I love the marketing approach:
instead of advertising, create side projects or content that interest people.
I find the blog content very interesting.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
If you have anything you want us to write about, please let us know.

~~~
dc2k08
could you write about the reason for naming it 'duck duck go'? I see there is
a game called duck duck goose. Is there a connection?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Really it just popped in my head one day and I just liked it. It is certainly
influenced/derived from Duck Duck Goose, but other than that there is no
relation, e.g. a metaphor.

------
noelchurchill
I've never heard of duckduckgo.com, but I have to say I like it! Its less
cluttered, and I like the way it asks to clarify what I'm looking for before
returning results.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks! If you try it out, e.g. for a week, we'd love your feedback. Feel free
to email me anytime (contact info in profile).

~~~
noelchurchill
When I click "add to chrome" nothing happens.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Did it get added in the background for you, i.e. if you go to options is it in
the search engine drop down?

~~~
noelchurchill
Just checked...nope.

------
cdr
I found the toolbar to be useless at best. I uninstalled it after a week.

It blocked maybe one "junk" domain and false positived on three.

And really, it's an even worse idea than NoScript - what harm is seeing ads on
a parked domain going to do you every now and then?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience with our toolbar. The false
positive rate is actually very low, but there is a subset of sites (new
launches) where we still have some problems. Basically there is a time lag in
our crawling. Unfortunately, this effects the HN (startup) crowd more than
others.

A lot of people want to avoid parked domains and ads, hence the popularity of
noscript. You do not appear to be one of these people :). So it probably
wasn't for you in the first place.

------
ajju
I'm impressed with DDG. An ego search finds all the results Google does minus
much of the crap.

How big is your team?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks! 2.

------
miracle
"Also, domains we don't cover (see [1]) are prevented from being sent to us at
all."

So why sent it back at all?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Not sure I understand the question. They aren't sent back to us.

